# Repurposed Containers For Food/Water Storage...



## Johnnyfive (Jan 15, 2013)

I have a abundant free supply (have collected about 30 since last week) of empty 1 gallon plastic bottle that were used to hold Swan 99% isopropyl alcohol. The number on the bottom in the triangle is a 2 and its says HDPE. I would like to use them for storing grains etc and our well water under our bed. So from what I gather I should be alright as long as I wash them out good... Does anyone see a problem with this?


----------



## farright (Mar 25, 2010)

alachol is not water soluable im not sure how well they will clean i might use them for water but only if i was going to boil before using and as a last resort


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Wash one out very well. Let it dry good. Smell. Chances are good it will still smell like alcohol. Is that what you want to eat and drink?


----------



## debbluu (Dec 16, 2012)

Can empty gallon water jugs (with screw on tops) be used for dry food storage with oxy pack added? I didnt know if the plastic was too thin/flexable. Thanks.


----------



## farright (Mar 25, 2010)

debbluu said:


> Can empty gallon water jugs (with screw on tops) be used for dry food storage with oxy pack added? I didnt know if the plastic was too thin/flexable. Thanks.


i use juice bottles all the time for short term like everyday use wouldnt think water bottles would be as strong i would reuse for water storage


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Recycle 1,2,4,5 are all BPA free. I'd be concerned about the food tasting like alcohol, yuck!


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

debbluu said:


> Can empty gallon water jugs (with screw on tops) be used for dry food storage with oxy pack added? I didnt know if the plastic was too thin/flexable. Thanks.


you gain absolutely nothing using a plastic bottle over the retail poly bag that the food factory used ..... plastic is too thin and porous to inhibit air transfer ....


----------



## Johnnyfive (Jan 15, 2013)

OK. So I washed out a container with Dawn Dish Soap yesterday and there is absolutely no smell of alcohol. As a matter of fact after they set in the garage with no lid on them for a couple days you couldn't smell anything! Alcohol must have turned to vapor? 

So since the number is a 2 in the recycle triangle on the bottom and there are no odors of alcohol left I'm assuming I can use these...


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

yeah I was gonna suggest the airing out alcohol IS water soluable they mix together very well in fact and is why alcohol is used to help dry out a fuel system. Anyway I"d think they would be just fine but you might try sealing one up a day or so and then recheck to see if the alcohol smell builds back up. At any rate while you might get a little odor to the food or water the stuff should be safe and nutitious and cooking would likely remove the odor. I think it sounds like a great windfall and great for keeping water and dry grains. You would want to rotate out your well water or at least check a jug of it fairly often you could probably extend it's storage time with a few drops of bleach in each bottle (unscented)


----------



## farright (Mar 25, 2010)

your right alachol is water soluable i must of had a brain fart been with sick kids for a week cant think stright anymore


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I can't imagine how that can happen I NEVER make mistakes  ;p


----------

